# My custom pro truing stand



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

Uses the "between-centers" design like some motorbike wheel stands, and the VAR unit. Takes a second longer to load, but holds it very accurately. Absolutely bomber. Very happy with it.

Nice little spoke starter tool as well.


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

That is pretty slick!


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I like it. A lot.

I would lose the dial indicator though. A wheel doesn't need it, and it can drive to a maddening and unattainable level of precision.


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

bad mechanic said:


> I like it. A lot.
> 
> I would lose the dial indicator though. A wheel doesn't need it, and it can drive to a maddening and unattainable level of precision.


Yeah, mostly I have it out of the way and use the adjustable pointer below it.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I especially like the use of presta valve caps.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

bad mechanic said:


> I especially like the use of presta valve caps.


Ah, I didn't catch that. I was actually wondering if there was a better end for my dial indicator (something non-metallic) that I could use. Now I know the answer. :thumbsup:


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

What type of material is your work bench top made from?

Awesome truing stand.

If you found a suitable size aluminium cookie sheet it could make for a nice tray to top your base and prevent things from rolling onto the floor....or better yet, stainless


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

That's fruckin friggin awesome!!


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

What are the centers sourced from?


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

bad mechanic said:


> I especially like the use of presta valve caps.


Yeah thanks, I'm proud of that simple invention. Works like a charm. The lower tip (not on the indicator, but on the other arm) is so easy to adjust. I just spin it. It's a long skinny bolt that I cut the head off and replaced with the presta cap.


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

rupps5 said:


> What are the centers sourced from?


Custom made from 7/8 threaded rod.

The silver handle is from a CNC'd screwdriver project they had at my school.


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

samdemo said:


> What type of material is your work bench top made from?
> 
> Awesome truing stand.
> 
> If you found a suitable size aluminium cookie sheet it could make for a nice tray to top your base and prevent things from rolling onto the floor....or better yet, stainless


The wooden top is from an old-school solid-wood-core door. I found it on craigslist for cheap, and it was mint with no holes drilled in it at all. Routered the edge 1/2" round and 3 coats of satin oil based varathane. Like it a lot.

See post #221 here:

https://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/whats-your-shop-look-like-thread-600073-5.html

The stainless tray is not a bad idea at all. You'll notice I have a magnetic tray on the top right post. I use that for nipples.

Usually I put a white piece of paper down for visual contrast when I'm truing.


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

Sweet, I like it! Makes me want to sell mine (Ultimate one-sided) just so I can fab my own up...


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

That's ridiculously cool. There's a market for that stuff, if you can build for cheap and sell at a competitive price.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Very nice construction...

... love the attention to detail especially in the crank handle!

Work of art +1


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

dude ... sweet


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

I suppose the only downside is it won't work with a hub with a solid axle.

I like the handle. Did you make that?


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

I made something similar. 

The indicator is a nice tool, once you learn to use it right, and figure the right tolerances involved.

For solid axles, I have made end caps with a hole for the guide pins.
It does however take a few different caps, to be able to work on any hub type around.
The good news is, that it takes 15 minutes to make a pair.

Magura


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks again everyone.

Yes, I do need to make some axle adaptors for solid axle hubs. I've got a Rohloff and an Alfine, so I will need them. The alfine has such a kooky thread (3/8-26 I think?) which is non-standard, so first I have to special order a tap!

Alternatively, I was thinking of making some tips that would thread onto the rods that would have the opposite of centers - like inside out cones. That would work with all solid axles right up to huge 14mm BMX, with just one set of adaptors.

A few of you asked about the handle. It's from a sample CNC'ed screwdriver project they were running at my school. I got a few of the blanks and modified them. I converted one of them into a really nice pokey tool for opening up the ends of cut housing.

Next project is a super clean and accurate spoke tensiometer associated tensiometer calibrator.


----------

